# Orlando sept 17-21



## Leslee (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello,
I am looking for either the vistana villages or grande vista. Two adults and 14. 
Thank you
Leslee smith


----------



## Leslee (Aug 22, 2014)

Leslee said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for either the vistana villages or grande vista. Two adults and 14.
> Thank you
> Leslee smith



Sorry I meant 14 year old


----------



## klynn (Sep 2, 2014)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## orthodeb (Sep 13, 2014)

*Are you still looking for a rental Sept 17 - 21 at Vistana?*

I am looking to sell a week that I can exchange with Interval International using a guest certificate. From what I can see, the week from Sept 14 - 21 is available at the Sheraton Vistana. Since that is in only four days, I'm guessing you have already found a place, but let me know.


----------

